# Linux Mint 8 RC1 is Available



## BasicGreatGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

Linux Mint 8 RC1 is now available. The Linux Mint Blog » Blog Archive » Linux Mint 8 &#8220;Helena&#8221; RC1 released!

I loaded it on my second laptop last night.  The installation process was quicker than Ubuntu. The boot time is also faster than Ubuntu. For me, I saw a 15 - 20 second difference.  There are a lot of new internal features, as well as some cosmetic ones. If you don't like the color scheme, you can easily change it. I have been putting the OS through its paces, and haven't had any problems.  In my opinion, Linux Mint is the way to go. Give it a try.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 23, 2009)

So, I haven't yet figgered out all the stuff Ubuntu does and they have a new OS already?

damn, Sam!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

Dude said:


> So, I haven't yet figgered out all the stuff Ubuntu does and they have a new OS already?
> 
> damn, Sam!



Linux Mint has been around for a long time. lol I like it better than Ubuntu. In my opinion, it is more professional.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, CDs are cheap enough and there's nothing on my boat anchor anyways.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

Dude said:


> Well, CDs are cheap enough and there's nothing on my boat anchor anyways.



That is the spirit. What is your snarky impression of Ubuntu thus far?  Linux Mint has a Window XP feel to it.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't get it to pick up a wireless signal right now, so I'm using my new box for the time being and waiting 'til I get back to the ranch in Wisco to fiddle with it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Linux Mint 8 RC1 is now available. The Linux Mint Blog » Blog Archive » Linux Mint 8 Helena RC1 released!
> 
> I loaded it on my second laptop last night.  The installation process was quicker than Ubuntu. The boot time is also faster than Ubuntu. For me, I saw a 15 - 20 second difference.  There are a lot of new internal features, as well as some cosmetic ones. If you don't like the color scheme, you can easily change it. I have been putting the OS through its paces, and haven't had any problems.  In my opinion, Linux Mint is the way to go. Give it a try.



This calls for a good old fashioned Southern toast:


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

Linux Mint 8 has officially been released.   Awesome.  I highly recommend Linux Mint.


----------



## blu (Nov 28, 2009)

if you have a spare machine with decent hardware you should test out gentoo. you will learn a lot about how linux works


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

Desktop of Linux Mint 8.  I like my desktop simple and clean.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

blu said:


> if you have a spare machine with decent hardware you should test out gentoo. you will learn a lot about how linux works



I will give it a test drive.


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 29, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Desktop of Linux Mint 8.  I like my desktop simple and clean.



I like clean to. 
Too much clutter makes it annoying.


----------



## Jon (Nov 29, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Desktop of Linux Mint 8.  I like my desktop simple and clean.



Nice wallpaper. Care to share?


----------

